# Great Waldingfield Airfield (RAF Sudbury)



## spitfire (Jan 20, 2006)

Known locally as former WW2 RAF Sudbury this place is in fact in Great Waldingfield. There is a massive cement works on the main area. But there remains many buildings and hangers around of interest.


----------

